# are there hard water shrimp sp?



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Sulawesi shrimps like hard water...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Also Indian Zebra shrimp and purple Zebra Shrimp if you can find them.

-Andrew


----------



## Lnd (Dec 28, 2008)

how hard is your water? I've had cherries in extremely hard water before


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

idk, im not sure what "dkH" and stuff means, but mine is at least 300ppm kH and i forget the GH.


----------



## sean151 (Mar 26, 2009)

GH, General Hardness, is how hard your water is not KH, Alkalinity. Alk is is the buffering (of PH) capacity of your water and GH is the combined Mg(+2) and Ca(+2) content of your water.
75% sure GH is only the free floating atoms, 2 valence electrons.


----------



## adimeatatime (Dec 5, 2006)

Malawa shrimp do well in high ph, hard water. I haven't had great luck with RCS either but these are doing well for me in my well water.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, also Red Claw Macro shrimp like their water hard. 

and Shaken, not stirred.

-Andrew


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

A lot of shrimp can live in hard water, most actually. Sulawesi shrimp need hard water. Red cherry shrimp can live in soft to moderately hard water.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Craigthor said:


> Sulawesi shrimps like hard water...





Vladdy said:


> A lot of shrimp can live in hard water, most actually. Sulawesi shrimp need hard water. Red cherry shrimp can live in soft to moderately hard water.


I thought Sulawesi shrimp like soft water with a high pH. Perhaps they changed their minds. :icon_bigg

Both Cherry and Amano shrimp do very well in my hard water.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

if cherry shrimp should do well in hard water, why is it that i've never been able to have mine berried? I had 12 of them in a 5g tank for 4 or 5 months, and i didnt see anyone become berried. i didnt see a single shrimplet! haha

but seriously, what could i have done wrong? they had plenty of plants, algae, food, WC's... even a sponge pre-filter.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

Hard water is supposed to be the preferrance for red cherries. I only have a couple of them in a heavily planted tank and have seen them saddled, but can't see them closely enough to tell if they are berried. Also have amano in the same tank and the females are always full of eggs. Soon as they drop them, they fill back up!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

demosthenes said:


> if cherry shrimp should do well in hard water, why is it that i've never been able to have mine berried? I had 12 of them in a 5g tank for 4 or 5 months, and i didnt see anyone become berried. i didnt see a single shrimplet! haha
> 
> but seriously, what could i have done wrong? they had plenty of plants, algae, food, WC's... even a sponge pre-filter.


Hard to say... like I said, my water is pretty hard (10 dkH) and starting with four of them, they have now overrun all my tanks, closets, and the backyard. :icon_mrgr

Could be an off-chance that you got all males (or females). With 12 of them, that would be very unlucky.

Other than that, Cherries are pretty much the ultimate in survival. I had some in a bucket that went down to freezing temps and they survived. I even washed substrate in a bucket, put it in a tank, and some zombie Cherries walked out unharmed.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Wasserpest said:


> I thought Sulawesi shrimp like soft water with a high pH. Perhaps they changed their minds. :icon_bigg


I believe its the opposite of what you said. Low pH and high gH and kH?

I know its something kinda unusual.

-Andrew


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

A Hill said:


> I believe its the opposite of what you said. Low pH and high gH and kH?
> 
> I know its something kinda unusual.
> 
> -Andrew


I think it is high ph and low hardness, people used RO with crushed coral in it for high ph, but I could be wrong


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Sulawesi's like high pH and low hardness. 

I breed my cherry's in water with 600+ TDS and over 8.0pH.


----------



## el7areef (Mar 13, 2015)

whats your GH/KH for your cherry's ??


----------

